# Anyone using Zinger RETIRED Gun ?



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Zinger Winger Retired Gun attachment ??
Please post up and don't hold back.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

This doesn?t answer you question but my new product that will be out soon (3 weeks) is the Train-Rite Retired Release. It clamps on to stickman poles from 1\4" to 5\8" in diameter. The release is close to the pole so that you can put the shirt around the pole so the shirt when released will fall strait down to the base of the pole and not let the wind blow it out into your setup. Jeff T did the field testing for me so maybe he will post his thoughts. The price will be $86.99 for the Train-Rite Retired Release.

Jerry


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Jerry Roellchen said:


> This doesn?t answer you question but my new product that will be out soon (3 weeks) is the Train-Rite Retired Release. It clamps on to stickman poles from 1\4" to 5\8" in diameter. The release is close to the pole so that you can put the shirt around the pole so the shirt when released will fall strait down to the base of the pole and not let the wind blow it out into your setup. Jeff T did the field testing for me so maybe he will post his thoughts. The price will be $86.99 for the Train-Rite Retired Release.
> 
> Jerry


I use stick men and mechanical retired guns any time I train alone. Prior to testing the Train-Rite Retired Release (TRRR), I used Maxwell Retiring Gunners on most setups. 

The biggest problem I have with the Maxwells is that if the terrain isn't flat, the Maxwell unit is still a little bit visible when it retires. 

The TRRR has the advantage that it is much less visible when it retires.

I use a white shirt on a clothes hanger that attaches to the TRRR. When the remote is pressed, the hanger and shirt fall to the ground. I generally use the TRR with a Max 5000. Due to the Max's small size it blends in very well at a distance when the TRRR retires.

The TRRR is small in size, so it packs easily. I've used it a lot in the last month and it has helped us a lot when training on long retired marks.

Hope this helps,

Jeff


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> I use a white shirt on a clothes hanger that attaches to the TRRR. When the remote is pressed, the hanger and shirt fall to the ground. I generally use the TRR with a Max 5000


Do you have to pick it up after each shot or does it reset itself?


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Howard N wrote:


> > Do you have to pick it up after each shot or does it reset itself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Bullets Dad said:


> Has anyone tried the Zinger Winger Retired Gun attachment ??
> Please post up and don't hold back.


Thanks for your input on the Soon to be available Train- Rite.

The inquiry is: Has anyone tried the Zinger Winger Retired Gun attachment ??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a question for those of you that use retired guns and something for you to think about Jerry to improve your product...

With Bullet we are in a teaching phase and sometimes I find myself needing the gunner to help but when I train alone I have to make sure that I have a backup throw or something to help Bullet out or I have defeated the purpose of training. 

We have not begun training retired guns but having the ability to expose the gunner after retiring them would be greatly benificial when either teaching a young dog and/or needing help form the "gunner". 

Do those of you who have older dogs that run retired guns more frequently find the need to have a gunner "step out" to help even a seasoned veteren?

FOM


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

*The inquiry is:* Has anyone tried the Zinger Winger Retired Gun attachment ??

I am researching this for a possible purchase ... Please respond to the requested product only.


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

*Zinger Winger Retired Gun*

I have been using one for about 2 months. Its works well under most conditions.


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Thank you Aaron, for responding to THE question. 
Care to elaborate a little more on... "Its works well under most conditions".
I would really appreciate the experienced review.


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

*Zinger Winger Retired Gunner*

On windy days whatever you hang from it tends to blow in the wind and move alot. To prevent this I tie a bumper inside the coat to act as a weight. This also makes the coat drop straight down keeping it inside the frame of the winger. In addition to that I use a "mini-holding blind" to further hide the gunner if the cover is not tall enough to do so. As for price, ease of use and transportablity I think it is a good product and has its uses for the short of help trainer.


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks again Aaron ... I think I'm gonna try one.


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

I use the Zinger Retired Gunner but do a few things different... Get yourself one of those green plastic storage containers, put a hole in it and stick the release through the hole. Add some rocks to your white jacket that will fall in this bucket when retired, not on the ground. If not, your white coat will be laying on the ground and can be spotted by the dogs..... Another method is using some small garden fence, wrapped in cammo, drop the white coat behind this.......


----------

